# Lost snake - found



## Pebble (10 d ago)

I was not aware that milk snakes are such good escape artists until recently. I got a baby milk snake back in November and she vanished less than a week later. I didn't even have a chance to feed her.

Well yesterday I found her just sitting in the middle of the kitchen. I honestly thought I was hallucinating. She isn't injured at all but lord was she hungry. I did a quick weight check (11g) and measured her (13in). She took her mouse instantly, after attempting to eat my thumb.

She's now happy and warm in her new tank with a locking lid. She seemed to relax almost instantly.

















(Please ignore my sister's messy bathroom)

Has anyone else had escape artists snakes? Where do they normally go? I feel like everytime I talk to someone about it they look at me like I'm a failure 🥲


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad you found her. 

I have plenty, but my best one is when I moved house, removal company took down the big viv from the old house and rebuilt it in the new, I didn't bother checking it like an absolute *moron, *the boa found the dislodged vent and escaped. I went to take my hedgehog to a friends house as I was flying off to Ukraine a few hours later, as I got back home I saw the snakes tail just go behind the toilet in the en-suite. So a few hours before needing to be at the airport I was smashing up the bathroom to no avail. I got a facebook message from my parents when I was in Chernobyl (good connectivity in the zone!!) that the snake is currently on the bed, they shut the door on the en suite and left the snake just browsing the room. I came back to a smashed TV and a snake looking at me with the look of "it wasn't me". 

Always check the vents!!!!!!!!


----------

